# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Artikel: basisverzekering en veranderen van verzekering

## Leontien

*Basispaket*

Het basispakket is voor iedereen hetzelfde en wordt door de overheid vastgesteld. Het bevat de noodzakelijke zorg.
_Op www.kiesBeter.nl__ vindt u een overzicht van wat het basispakket dekt._

*Veranderingen in het basispakket in 2007*
De prenatale screening voor zwangeren jonger dan 36 jaar die geen medische indicatie hebben zit in 2007 niet meer in het basispakket. 

*In 2007 is nieuw in het basispakket opgenomen:*
· Naast de tweede en derde nu ook de eerste IVF behandeling (reageerbuisbevruchting) 
· Buikwandcorrectie (alleen in zeer speciale gevallen)
· Persoonsgebonden budget voor hulpmiddelen bij een ernstige visuele beperking

*Geestelijke gezondheidszorg*
In 2007 zouden onderdelen van de geestelijke gezondheidszorg in het basispakket komen. Dat voornemen is een jaar uitgesteld. Deze zorg zit daarom nu nog in het AWBZ pakket, waar iedereen in Nederland voor verzekerd is. U kunt bijvoorbeeld denken aan hulp van een RIAGG of van een psychotherapeut. De situatie blijft dus nog een jaar zoals hij nu is.



*U wilt van verzekeraar veranderen*

Let op: U moet uw verzekering dan opzeggen vóór 1 januari 2007. 

*U kiest al in december een nieuwe verzekeraar.* 
Kiest u al in december een andere zorgverzekeraar? Dan kunt u gebruik maken van de automatische overstapservice. Uw nieuwe zorgverzekeraar regelt de opzegging van uw oude verzekering. U heeft er dan geen omkijken meer naar.

*U kiest pas in januari een nieuwe verzekeraar.* 
Als u er in december niet uit komt, dan heeft u ook de maand januari nog om een nieuwe zorgverzekeraar te kiezen. U moet uw huidige verzekering dan zelf opzeggen vóór 1 januari anders loopt die verzekering gewoon door. 
De nieuwe verzekering gaat altijd in op 1 januari. U betaalt dus altijd premie vanaf 1 januari, ook als u de verzekering pas in de loop van januari afsluit.

*


Bron: http://www.denieuwezorgverzekering.n...ng+in+2007.htm
*

----------


## otrivinjunk

ben uiteindelijk niet veranderd van zorgverzekeraar. gewoon bij trias gebleven. die ging dus van 87.50 naar 95.95 !!! maar in december ben ik 50 geworden en lid geworden van de ANBO. je betaald dan maar 89.19 omdat je 7 % collectiviteitkorting krijgt. lidmaatschap anbo is 22 euro per jaar dus gaan we er weer 140 euro op vooruit. ook voor aanvullende verzekeringen krijg je korting. ben je pas 50 geworden dan kan je nog tot eind januari van deze regeling gebruik maken de anbo heeft contracten met naar ik meen 12 verschillende maatschappijen. wellicht kunnen mensen hun voordeel hier mee doen.

----------


## lolalal

ik wil opzeggen. stuur mij geen berichten meer

----------

